# Oil in the intake plumbing



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Your intake manifold PCV check valve is gone.

Look for the orange dot referenced here, but I'd bet $1 yours is gone:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


----------



## 2011ecoMT (Nov 6, 2017)

This is what I found.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's a common issue with these cars. Clean that area out with q-tips and rubbing alcohol. If there isn't an orange ball/nipple in there, you'll need a new intake manifold or my PCV fix kit. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------



## Sandvl.daniel21 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just had the same problem I had to replace the pvc valve and the intake manifold. Now I did find a lot of oil in the intake plumbing. I also found oil in the pvc valve pipe tube with that there is a decent about of dried oil in the turbo. Do you guys have any idea what the best way to clean that?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sandvl.daniel21 said:


> I just had the same problem I had to replace the pvc valve and the intake manifold. Now I did find a lot of oil in the intake plumbing. I also found oil in the pvc valve pipe tube with that there is a decent about of dried oil in the turbo. Do you guys have any idea what the best way to clean that?


Just ignore what you can't wipe out with a rag. You can run sudsy water through the intercooler, but it means a lot of disconnecting things. 

In a turbocharged car, there will always be a small amount of oil pushed through the turbo/intake plumbing...it's just pushed through the turbo seals or PCV system and then burned.


----------

